# brass railwork worth it?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

a friend gave me some brass (or bronze) switches. other than the look of them not matching the N/S rails, are they worth using on a spur? how bad is cleaning them? weekly, monthly, every time you start up? 8 free switches isn't chump change.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't think the brass is bad, it just that the nickel silver is so much better. It is better than steel. I don't think you will be dissappointed.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

some of my layout has some old brass track and brass turn outs. I have to clean them twice a year.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

also look at the frogs. if they are worn out only use them were there will be little traffic.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks,


----------

